# Who on earth actually has diapers that last through multiple children?!



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

When I started diapering I heard over and over "And the savings just multiple if you're going to have more children, you can re-use the stash!"

Most of my prefolds are holding up okay after a year of CDing but the pockets (Thirsties V2) and the covers (Thirsties) are getting to the point of needing to be replaced. The WAHM dipes I bought the elastic is junk now and the GM and Mutts are getting threadbare around the snaps.

I am so careful with my dipes. Am I doing something wrong? I hate that I'm going to have to replace half of my stash! Who are these people that diaper all 6 of their kids with the same stash?


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

I had a number of covers that made it through 2.

I still have most of my original UCPF's in preemie, infant, and regular sizes. I got a bad batch of indian pf's that fell apart after one kid which sucked.

I don't use pockets or fitteds very much but do have about 10 fitteds that I bought second hand so those will be used on three kids then I will sell them uber cheap.

I can't explain why yours are falling apart, but in my experience covers do tend to be purchased with each kid, aside from wool. I've only got 3 wool covers all crat soakers and those things will go forever. The babyology longies, eh, hate those things and they're nowhere near as well made as the crats.

Liz


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

I really I don't know. I used mostly already used prefolds ad fitted after my two fully diapered sons' friend. My kids used diaper for a very short period of time. We EC and they were mostly pee misses. I think there is mostly the different due the natural and synthetic fabric.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I will say my wool is holding up beautifully, that's true.









I'm wondering if some people who's diapers last longer have a much bigger stash than I do so they are rotated more. Or like you said, maybe they EC too (which we've tried at times).


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I've only cloth diapered one baby, and for less than a year now, BUT I have bought several used dipes off Craigslist that have been through at least 3 babies and are holding up well - MotherEase fitteds and Air-Flow covers in particular. They aren't perfect, but the bindings and snaps are still completely intact.

I can see how FuzziBunz and Happy Heiny's wouldn't hold up well through multiple kids though!


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm on #2, and our prefolds are going strong but I agree that our covers are looking sad. We use 6 BSWWs per size, and they're in pretty good shape but they're dingy and we had to replace the velcro. However, I know part of it is because DD was small and stayed in the same size for a loooooong time. Maybe people who either 1) have a larger stash, so that each cover gets used less and/or 2) have babies that shoot up and go up in size quickly can reuse the covers for more than one to two kiddos.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i use fuzzi bunz, they would def last longer if lined dry. im sure dd is the 3rd or 4th child to use them since they were bought use and ill sell them when im done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

When I was pg with my first, FIL gave me a bunch of flats that he'd saved from his kids! Those didn't last long though, as they'd seen a lot of use before DD1's bottom (besides DH and SILs' bottoms, they were cleaning rags for decades.)

I saved money CDing my daughters because I had them both in diapers at once, and I didn't need a "double supply" for diapering two kids; I just washed diapers more often. I probably needed 1.5 times as many diapers as I did when diapering one baby.

I really don't know how long their diapers would have held up- when I found myself a single mom of 2 under 3, I switched to disposables even though my stash was still in great shape. I gave away the diapers, along with all my other baby stuff, when it was clear my girls were done with it. Some of the covers were worn out, but the diapers (flats and prefolds) were in perfect shape (minus some stains.)

I sewed DS a new stash, and all of his diapers were also in near-perfect condition when he outgrew them. Some of the covers (that I'd gotten second hand) were worn out, but the diapers themselves were fine.

I suspect that "these people who diaper 6 kids with the same stash" are using prefolds and/or flats- any elastic or snaps are in the covers that don't get washed as often or put into the dryer regularly. If they're truly diapering 6 kids with the same exact stash, it's probably flats (exclusively line dried) with pins and hand-knit wool covers, and even then they're probably replacing the pins regularly and knitting another diaper cover every year. Those who don't line dry are probably buying another dozen diapers for each new baby, supplementing the stash as some start to wear out.


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

My Thirsties covers did not even make it through 1 kiddo, and my covers are air dried. I cannot stand that brand.

My bummies super whisper covers are champs. I have no doubt that they will last through #2. I've heard that the bummies brites are less sturdy though.

But the diapers themselves are great - I use some CPF flats and Crickett's fitteds for the most part.

I'm wondering if your washer is brutal on the diapers? I have overfilled my washer a few times and the agitator likes to chew on clothes if it gets a chance. Smaller loads = clothes move around = less chance of damage.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what it is. Do you line dry the covers and pockets? I do. I don't have a bit of wear after 15 months of prefolds and thirsties covers (well, 11 months with the current sizes). They are still going strong!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have some diapers and covers that have been through 3 kids - but, they are ones that weren't used all the time, yk? I have had tons and tons of diapers throughout the years, b/c I always wanted to try something new. Most of the time, our stash was pretty big and varied, so the wonderoos, for example, that I've had for 6 years weren't used on a daily basis. Same with the motherease dipes that still look pretty decent.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Some of my prefolds held up for 4 babies. Some of them could probably do another 6 months to a year, and some were in shreds by the time dc was out of them. Of course, I did add new diapers to the stash along the way, but some of my fitteds barely lasted for one child, and were thrown out.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I have used prefolds that I got from someone who used them through one child that are really soft and in great shape, Thirsties covers that look like new and fuzzibunz that have been through one child and are 8 months through this one. They have some pilling but are really in good condition, I'll probably sell them.
The covers I have that didn't last long are Super Brites. Whisper wraps are great and on the second child, they have some fuzzies on the velcro, though. The Lite wraps are like tanks, lol, I think they could last through many kids.


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

My peace fleece knit shorties and longies, wool interlock covers I sewed myself and a ton of prefolds I suspect will last throughout my next baby....that will be the 3rd child for most of them and 6th for a lot of the prefolds. I line dry and don't have a large stash so I use the same ones often


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

It might depend on the style and size. I have a BTP bamboozles pack i just bought and i can see that though the wraps (of which there are 2 sizes) will almost definitely make it through 2 or more kids, the nappies, which fit from birth to potty, might not, because over the life of the nappy they get used more, kwim?

I bought 2nd hand bambino mio's on eBay when i was PG with DD1 (in the days one could do such things). They had been used by 2 kids already. I used them for DD1 and somewhat for DD2 (who was only 7weeks when the totsbots arrived). The newborn size wraps are very fresh looking, after 4 babies BUT i have 5 of them and you can only use them for a few weeks. The size 1 wraps (good to 7kg) are looking very sad and tired after 3kids + a few weeks with a 4th, but they're still waterproof and useable, just not as pretty and bright as once they were. The inner prefold bit seems to be totally indestructible - i had a lot of them though, all pre-used for 2 kids, and all washed and dried enough that they are soft/shrunken/VERY absorbent. I have retired a few which became stiff and bobbly and they still hold their shape and size, and are excellent cloths for spills, floor cleaning, buffing polished surfaces etc. etc.

I think the main reason my totsbots won't make it through more than 1 kid, if they don't, is that i tumble dry them (according to manufactureres guidelines, but they also say only to do it if you HAVE to) a lot because it has rained and rained here, and they take so so long to dry naturally.


----------



## mtm (Dec 4, 2003)

I use prefolds and ME covers and am on baby 3. I passed along my newborn size prefolds already and they held up great. My next size up ones are looking really ragged (I have 2 sets so 24 prefolds maybe?). My ME covers in small and medium still have lots of life in them, my large ones are getting worn out as they've had longer use. I line dry my covers though, don't know if that helps.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Most of my stash is pockets, with some fitteds in small & medium. They are on kid #4 now and have held up fine, washed on hot and dried on high and even the occasional *gasp* bleach. I don't line dry anything. The size medium Fuzzi Bunz have been in use every single day since December 2004 and are holding up fine, there have been a few that had the elastic go but not too many.

A little over a year ago I got a second washer, a top loader. I could see more wear & tear on my diapers (holes in inserts, etc.) after 2 months of using the top loader than in 4+ years of using my front loader. I don't use my top loader for diapers anymore, unless I have a ton of laundry to do and don't want to tie up the front loader.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

top loader with a whatsitcalled in the middle and dryers could do it. Synthetics and elastic and snaps also don't hold up as well either.

Although most of my stash is fine after 17 months of use (no EC) and some of it was bought used. I DO have a large stash though... but a few of the diapers I use every single chance I get don't look worse than the ones that get used less often. I'm actually currently using a very small portion of my stash and the only damage I've found has been from the machine, I'm certain of it.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

kissaluvs size 0 - worn by six newborn babies... some for as long as five months.

kissaluvs size 1 - worn by five babies... some for as long as a year and a half, most for at least a year.

Fuzzi Bunz - these usually last for two kids before the waterproofing goes on me.

Knicker Nappies - very similar to Fuzzi Bunz, but the water waterproofing seems to be holding up better and I do expect it to last longer.

Prefolds - my chinese prefolds have been in constant use for six years.

Bummis - my Bummis covers usually last for about three kids. I use snaps because they last longer.

Re-Uz-ms - I have a bunch of AIOs from these people because I got them super cheap, one style has been used on three of our four kids, the water proofing went on the other style part way through the second child. They fit big too, so our girls didn't even wear them that much.

Hemparoo - my hemparoo inserts are just starting to go after six years of twice a week washing.

I have some random diaper items from Kushies, Bumkins and Pro Services. They all had a one kid life spans. I have one BumGenius and it is on my "not going to last" list. DS 1 used it for a short time before he outgrew it, and DS 2 is using it now, but I don't have it it heavy rotation because I can see the velcro starting to age.

My loopy-do doublers still work okay, but like most of my microfibre they look like hell.

I'm really impressed with how well my knicker nappies inserts are holding up. I think they are hemp. Actually all of my hemp stuff is lasting really well. Most if it I bought used so I don't even know what brand it is.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Me! I had a set of Small and Medium FuzziBunz pockets that lasted for three kids! They may have been fine for #4 but I sold them.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

mine lasted for 3 kids - no joke!

bummis SWW covers (size S and M)

dsq chinese prefolds

kissaluv fitteds (size 1 and 2)

and then with baby 3, I had bumgenius as well.

And it wasn't trashed, most everything was in good enough condition to sell on craigslist at the end.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I've got some prefolds (I suspect they are from Green Mountain) that were used when I got them and then went through three of my kids.

My Stacinator (Happy Heiny's) So Simple and Fleece covers have gone through three kids and are still good to go.

Happy Heiny's Pockets, two children and still usable.

I have some older Bumwear pockets which are usable after three kids, although they could use some tlc.

I have FBs that have gone through two and three kids that are still good.

I bought some used Motherease OS Fitteds that I've used with one of my kids and they are still good.

My Bummis covers got through two. They still work but the Aplix is shot. This is my big issue with the diapers that have worn out so I only do snaps now on new purchases.

ETA: Kissaluvs contours - three kids and still good.


----------



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

I had dipes that lasted thru several kids. I used prefolds, Motherease, Bummis, Happy Heinys, and several friend-made fitteds. The only dipes I had that didn't even make it thru one kid were the Ecobabies. I wouldn't recommend them. (And, I ECd the kid I bought those for.)

I think quality and line-drying are the significant factors. Machine drying wrecks fabric, diapers or not.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I have nanipoos that went through three kids (and still look like new).. but they are newborn sized fitteds, so not as much use as bigger sizes.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

My flats and many of my prefolds are going on #2 if and when my DD gets to large sizes I'l have everything she needs becasue I kept it all form my first.

Deanna


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

My Kushie AIOs (bought used) lasted through 2.5 children. Don't even know if they are still out there.

My bumkins covers and bummis covers lasted through 2.5 kids also. (But two were twins so they were wearing them at the same time.) I felt like they were in great shape when I sold them.

Maybe something about how you wash them?


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

My bummis wraps and prefolds are still in awesome condition and I'm working on evicting baby #3.

I bought a tonne of used diapers which I think are the sears brand wraps and homemade pocket diapers with dd2 because she grew through the other diapers early on. Those ones were in good condition when I bought them. I had to throw out 2 wraps that were ripped up and the pockets on all the dipes are torn open. That's fine because I've never used the pockets anyway. Definitely still usable for baby #3 but I suspect the used one will be tossed after this one.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I have used most of my diapers and covers for 4 kids, some for 5. I've only had to get rid of about 6 prefolds,12 fuzzi bunz and a couple fitteds. I've been VERY pleased with the life span of our diapers.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a large stash & all of it was just put away (DD just pl'd) for babe # 2 due in Nov. The only repairs I needed to do was replace some elastic in 5 BGOS that have been in use for almost 2yrs (was super easy).

I have pfs, os fitteds (mutt 3sr, gm, piddlepoodles, BSRB, & tiny tush), BGOS, & FB sized.

I use mostly interlock wool as covers & take good care of them, so they look close to the same as when I bought them.

I also have bummis super brites & imse vimse covers that I used when DD was in smalls (almost a yr b/c she's tiny) & they are still usable for babe #2.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

The leg elastics in my FBs and BGs all need to be replaced after one kiddo using them for about a year. Otherwise everything made it through fine. But I really need to replace that elastic!


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

We borrowed a stash of Motherease diapers from a friend. The've loaned them out to others as well so they are on at least their 4th kid now. None of the diapers look bad. All have their snaps. A few of the wool covers have lost a single snap.

For cleaning they go through the wash twice and then the dryer.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
My Kushie AIOs (bought used) lasted through 2.5 children. Don't even know if they are still out there.

My bumkins covers and bummis covers lasted through 2.5 kids also. (But two were twins so they were wearing them at the same time.) I felt like they were in great shape when I sold them.

Maybe something about how you wash them?

It's impressive if your Kushies AIOs lasted. I've heard of people phoning Kushies customer service when their diapers fell apart and being told by the company that their products are intended to last through more than one child.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

My prefolds, bummis and proraps lasted through multiple children. In fact my baby-- my fourth child -- went to bed last night in a prorap that has to be 10 years old (it's a second, even -- which is how I know it is that old. It has a split tag and the last time I ordered seconds from then was for my 11 year old). However, I've got a stack useless of bummis and proraps (they're still sitting around because I'm not sure if I should toss them or pass them along to someone who thinks they can repair them?)that my friend and I both used for 2+ kids that LOOK fine at first glance, and most even have fully functioning velcro. The problem is that their elastic is totally shot, probably from spending lots of years in storage in hot garages. I don't remember then having this problem when I put them away, but then maybe it wasn't as obvious with babies at the top of the weight range instead of at the bottom? Some also seem to have leaky PUL, but I can't actually test very well since they're totally loose around the legs because of the lack of elastic.

I also have MEOS that have gone through multiple (I don't know how many) children. They're a bit threadbare in places, but totally functional. Oh, and an rikki wrap that I bought used for my second child was totally my favorite wrap for my fourth. It was a size A, so it wasn't used that long with any single child. The velcro tore loose with my fourth -- the velcro was stronger than the thread, I guess?? The PUL is still bulletproof through. I love those covers, but I wish the size ranges were more generous!

My friend's covers in general seemed worse for the wear than mine were. The velcro was more worn, and they had worse elastic. I suspect it was laundering differences -- she threw everything in the dryer, and I've always line-dried my covers (except in rare instances when they sneaked past me and accidentally made it into the dryer.)


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I only have one child now, but many retired diapers waiting for baby 2 to show up in February.

- Prefolds: they still look new. Granted, I started at 6 months. The infant size is still in use in my pockets. Apart from getting a little rough here and there they are fine (which can be treated with one wash in Ecover fabric softener on natural fibers).

- Pockets: I can see that the Nubunz will die soon after 12 months of heavy duty usage. The Coolababy pockets still look and feel brandnew after one year of daily wear and tear. I'm sure the new baby will wear those. For a while!

- Covers: my Thirsties still look new, so do the BSWW. The Proraps are about to die. I can use them for a little with the new baby, but not too long I'm sure.

I wonder if it has to do with washers. We wash the diapers though on sanitary (yes, even the PUL and such) in a LG front loader HE. I dry all of it on medium high in the LG dryer. I use Tide Free powder, nothing else works with our local water. I know the agitation in the LG washer is very gentle on fabrics.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
I wonder if it has to do with washers. We wash the diapers though on sanitary (yes, even the PUL and such) in a LG front loader HE. I dry all of it on medium high in the LG dryer. I use Tide Free powder, nothing else works with our local water. I know the agitation in the LG washer is very gentle on fabrics.

We also have an LG frontloader. I think it is partially b/c their sanitary cycle is 158, which is within the range of PUL's tolerance. Though, to be safe, I take out the PUL stuff before putting it on sanitary.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I actually had some diapers that went through many, many kids. A lot of them were newborn diapers, though. My friend used them on her son, I used them on my dd, a friend used them on another child, they came back to me for my youngest son, then back to the original friend for her 2nd, then to another friend for two babies - I think they're finally done, though







. Mediums don't last through as many kids, though, because that seems to be the size most kids stay in. It also seems like diapers last longer when they're actually in use than when they're in storage. Stoage dries up the elastic.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

This is a great thread. I wonder about this issue when I read about people buying 12 OS AIOs, washing them daily for that baby's entire diapering career, and expecting them to be used on future kids as well. That seems like it might be a bit unrealistic.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

my newborn/smalls went through two kids and are still in great shape. Some of the pockets are losing elastic, but most are perfect. But then my kids only wore them for 3 months or so and I had a good sized stash. My mediums went through 3 years of two kids wearing them (never really moved on to larges), and they're mostly in pretty sorry shape. The medium covers I had held up pretty well, though...


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

My stash has lasted beautifully for over 2 yrs of washing and wearing. I'm starting to use them now on my second child. I use a variety of diapers and almost all of them still look brand new.(fuzzi bunz and bamboozle/bummies mostly + wool covers)

My only problems are covers and dipes that use velcro. The velcro just doesnt hold up, so I've made the effort and replaced te velcro parts by hand.

** We are an ec family though we still use dipes. We've only had a handful of poops in dipes since my first was 6 months old. After 1yr of use, we started washing dipes about 1-2 times per week instead of every 2 days. By 18 months dd1 was moslty potty learned. So I guess this plays into the longevity of our dipes.


----------



## sh0rtchica (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought a set of 14 sized BGs off a mama who used them for 2 years, and we've had the for almost a year. A few need the elastic and aplix tabs replaced, but they still work wonderfully. And getting diapers repaired is much cheaper than buying new.

It could depend on how big your stash is, so how often certain diapers cycle through. best of luck finding something to hold up


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

It's been 5 yrs since I've CD'd and tho my dipes were in ac'd storage, the kissaluvs velcro hasn't held up at all. Maybe if we're wanting them to store well, we should use contours? Or not expect them to last?

I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to do with this next one (due in two weeks, better hurry!) My babes grow so fast (20 lbs by 4 mos) that I'm thinking of using sposies til med sized dipes fit. I am using sposies for the pp period because I have very slow recoveries and can't do regular laundry, let alone dipes too.

This has been a really interesting thread to follow since I've been out of CD'ing for so long!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
This is a great thread. I wonder about this issue when I read about people buying 12 OS AIOs, washing them daily for that baby's entire diapering career, and expecting them to be used on future kids as well. That seems like it might be a bit unrealistic.

It is very unrealistic. This is one reason why I tell people who want multiple kids to buy sized diapers. The smalls are getting worn for 6 months, mediums for 2 years or so... much less wear and tear. I have seen some customers' diapers after 1 year of washing every day, and they don't last. This is why it is better to have more diapers and wash them carefully.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Well I have 36 pf's in each size and then have bought covers.

Each child has only been in nappies for a total of 18 months start to finish. So 36 months of wear total on the nappies. I've replaced proraps, litewraps and thirsties, which don't last. I haven't been able to get a decent fit on the Imse Vimse organics so they have held up the best as they were hardly worn.

I think I have 10 fitteds in medium and 2 or 3 in large. They show some wear, because DH wants to use only them. LOL

Liz


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sad to say, some diapers just aren't as well made. If you have a brand that's wearing out with just one child, I wouldn't be inclined to invest in that brand.

We had good luck with Kushies AIOs, Fuzzi Bunz, Sweet Peas, and Green Acres. A number of the diapers I used were handmedowns that had already been through 1-3 children and they made it through my 2 children and a number of them went on to yet another family. There was one brand I tried, and for the life of me I can't remember the name, but the velcro just wore out so fast. The rest of the diaper held up ok, but the velcro tabs would tear out of the fabric and that made them pretty much useless. I didn't buy those again.


----------



## crazylady (Mar 18, 2008)

Our Motherease one size have lasted for ds1 for 3 years & now on ds 2 for 18 months! It is possible!


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Do any of you just expect to buy cd for each child? I guess I kind of am...I figure I'm saving money using them and what's 300-400$ each child compared to what I'd pay for disposables, right?
Besides, they keep coming out with cute stuff I'll want with the next and the next and the next...


----------



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought new dipes with each kid, but not $300 worth. Part of why I cloth diaper is so that I'm not a constant or big consumer in that area. Spending $300 on cloth dipes every time I had a kid would seem wasteful to me. I mean...diapers are to catch pee and poop. I can think of better ways to spend that kind of money.

I usually just bought 3 or 4 new dipes. I got lots of dipes from friends as gifts. And, my friends and I used diapers over and over within our group.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sh0rtchica* 
I bought a set of 14 sized BGs off a mama who used them for 2 years, and we've had the for almost a year. A few need the elastic and aplix tabs replaced, but they still work wonderfully. And getting diapers repaired is much cheaper than buying new.

It could depend on how big your stash is, so how often certain diapers cycle through. best of luck finding something to hold up









It also depends on what you consider worn out.

I don't replace velcro / aplix. When it stops working the item is considered worn out. When the PUL in my pockets de-laminates or when the elastic in a diaper goes I also consider that worn out. I believe that the de-laminated PUL still works, but it doesn't seem to work as well and I put those pockets at the bottom of the pile for emergencies.

When I say diapers lasted, I mean without needing any extra work to keep them in service.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

My prefolds are going strong. I used them and now a friend of mine is borrowing them. I think they'll still be good to go when I have another. My Bumgenius pockets never get used anymore. The velcro doesn't stick anymore and I haven't had the time to get them repaired. I will probably repair them before I have another and use them again.

I have one lonely Fuzzibunz that gets used pretty frequently and it's still going strong. I think I'll get another kid out of it and for that reason, I will probably buy a few more for the next baby.

I really invested in Bumgenius organic AIOs thinking they'd be great for multiple kids. I can deal with the elastic needing repairs, but the inside of them gets holes and eventually starts to come off. I bought one used almost a year ago and it's almost unusable because the inside is so worn. I bought another one new at about the same time and the elastic on it is still good, but the inside is getting worn. I expect all the ones I've bought new since then will start to show the same wear.

My smaller covers that didn't get much use will work fine for another. I have bought only a couple of bigger covers for using now, but they don't get used a lot since we only do prefolds when we're out of all the pockets and AIOs. But, I bought those used and will probably need a couple new ones when I have another.

I think my best investment has been the few Goodmamas I've bought. I think they will definitely last through at least one more kid, so I'll probably buy a few more before I have another baby.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Haven't read all the replies.

I have infant ubcpfs that are on their 5th child (their being lent to a friend). They should still be in good shape enough to use when I'm due in April.

I have regular and premium ubcpfs that are on their 6th straight year of use (my oldest PLed late and many years of more than 1 in dipes).

My medium OC fitteds bit the dust after 3yrs.

My nb/ small fitteds are on their 4th child and going strong, but they're used for such a short time.

My small and medium FBs have been through 3 children and are all going string, but they only get used for outtings.


----------



## sh0rtchica (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
It also depends on what you consider worn out.

I don't replace velcro / aplix. When it stops working the item is considered worn out. When the PUL in my pockets de-laminates or when the elastic in a diaper goes I also consider that worn out. I believe that the de-laminated PUL still works, but it doesn't seem to work as well and I put those pockets at the bottom of the pile for emergencies.

When I say diapers lasted, I mean without needing any extra work to keep them in service.

True! all our definitions are different. For my diapers, at least, everything still works. The elastic still has some elasticity, and the aplix still has some stickiness. So I'm still using them while looking for someone who can repair them. I'm actually really impressed by how well they've held up. Of course, we don't use them very often - they're for outings and when I don't feel like fighting to get a PF on a squirmy baby!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I used sized FB exclusively and all were purchased used. And all are the older style which is at least 2-3 years old. Based on their condition, I expect them to last through one or two more children. In fact, I just lent the smalls to someone and fully intended to use them for my next kid too. I did upgrade the inserts $4/each on some of them but it is because I decided I like the thicker inserts they sell now compared to the cheapos someone swapped in before I, as a newbie, bought them. =)

A few of the most "used" needed new elastic but they don't wick and work fine. If I find a cheap way to switch out the elastic that doesn't cost me any time I'll do it. Otherwise I'll donate to someone to prep them for Christmas.

I've heard a lot of complaints from people who have like 12 BM and the elastic they are shot. But I have usually have at least 20 pockets in each size and they have snaps and so, really when you think about it, that is a lot less use.

I've spent $600 on cloth diapers in three sizes (may not even need the large) and I already $400 ahead based on my old 7th generation/gdiaper expense for DS.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Except for the evil pocket diapers that did not even last through the FIRST baby, most of our diapers AND covers lasted through both babies.

The original Bumkins AIOs are no longer water-proof after two babies, nor are the Blue Penguin Re Uz'M AIOs, the plastic lining on the gussets only of the ProRap AIOs has torn away (but it does not affect the functionality) and the interiors are somewhat shredded, the original Rumpster AIOs have a few small holes around the seams, the half-bleached premium Chinese prefolds are very raggedy, and the unbleached infant premium Chinese prefolds have a few small spots of thinning - but again, this is all after two babies, over the course of 4-5 years of use.

But we have plenty of diapers in fine condition for a third baby - the unbleached Indian infant premium prefolds show no sign of wear and tear at all. A few of the Mother-Ease One-Size fitteds have a couple of light stains, but nothing else. The Mother-Ease AIOs I had with my first are in great condition (and the additional ones I bought for my second barely look used at all). The hemp fleece inserts/doublers are also in excellent condition.

As for covers, only one Bummis SWW has laundry tabs that have worn out; all our other covers (Bummis SWW, Snaps, Whisper Pants, Originals, and the cotton versions of the last two; ME Air-Flows, Aristocrat soakers and Llamajama longies) are in great shape... the MEAFs especially look essentially untouched.

I've concluded that unbleached Indian prefolds, Bummis covers and anything Mother-Ease give the best value for the money. Especially the MEOS fitteds, because they have gotten the MOST use of any of our diapers, with the least amount of wear and tear... 4 1/2 YEARS, and counting.









Caveat - we obviously had a relatively large stash, and practiced EC as well. ETA to add that we almost always lined-dried except when at relatives' homes, since we have no dryer.


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

I bought a dozen M. FB and used them for 2.5 years on DS almost exclusively. DD has been using them for about a year, and exclusively for the past 6 months. They are totally on their death bed, but still do their job.

I can see how prefolds or something similar would last through several kids. Heck, I have some of my baby brother's PF that I use as cleaning rags and they are 22 years old and washed frequently. I think replacing the elastic helps with longevity on AIO and covers. But, the PUL on some of my other pockets is already done and they are only 2 years old! I guess I can see how parts of a system can be used through several children, but not an entire one.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

My Fuzzi Bunz lasted through multiple kids. Prefolds are still holding up fine (7 yrs later!!!) I sold off most of my WAHM dipes once each little one outgrew them, so I'm not sure how long they would have lasted. I'm not sure about covers (other than wool) that would last.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

My MEOS and AF covers have lasted thru 3 babies( about 2yrs each) and still have lots of life left for at least another one or two. I think there was only one that started to show some wear in an area but that won't stop it from still working.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I think it depends on the brand. Not all are equally well-made, and I tend to think a lot of the newer pockets, for instance, are less well-made than the older diapers.

The only diapers I have that didn't wear well were the Wonderoos (do they even make those anymore? I bought mine in 2004), Bum Genius (mine are 2.0s, though-- I can't say about newer designs) and my Sposo-Easy AIOs. But the rest of my stash made it through all three kids. Some of them are pretty beat now, but you'd expect that. And some of them-- especially the Motherease products-- still look like new. My old-style Fuzzi Bunz are actually on their fifth kid, now-- I bought them used, all three of mine wore them, and now I've passed them on.

I had a LOT of diapers, though, so each diaper maybe got a bit less wear total. Although I had three in diapers at once for about six months, so who knows?


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

SO, in other words....

Diapers last through as many children as you like IF:

You dont mind velcro which isnt high functioning
You replace elastic with every child
You never use a dryer- or a top loader
You have enough diapers that they all see very little use
You dont care if the fabric is thin/has holes
Your child toilet trains early
Missing snaps dont phase you
Im sure Im forgetting some...

I honestly dont know how anyone saves money cloth diapering! Dont get me wrong, Im a huge cloth addict and wouldn't go to disposables under any circumstances. But most of my cloth are turning out to be fairly disposable in the end. Many diapers are hard to repair and we have had so many very expensive diapers die after hardly any use. We have ones which seem to be okay, but I feel like I am treading on ice with all of them now.

I think the only way to go is to sell everything as it is outgrown and start new with each child. It may not seem like you would save as much, but you will save a lot more than if you keep all the expensive diapers and they die on you and are not worth anything. I just dont think they are made to last multiple children- even though they all claim to be. I mean how many years does a pair of underwear last you if you wear it and wash it every day???

Having a higher number in rotation doesnt ensure that they will fare better. And for what its worth I take extremely delicate care of the diapers and we have the gentlest front loader ever conceived. So I know its the diapers, not the washing routine/care.

I would still choose cloth because its better for their skin, more comfortable, fun, etc. But I dont think its wise to choose it for any financial saving or investment. I did, and have been completely shocked at how stupid that was. If I could do it again I would buy the bare minimum of diapers and wear them to death and then pass them along (or sell them if still worth anything) as soon as they are outgrown. That way even if they die before selling I have at least gotten our moneys worth.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan* 

I would still choose cloth because its better for their skin, more comfortable, fun, etc. *But I dont think its wise to choose it for any financial saving or investment.* I did, and have been completely shocked at how stupid that was. If I could do it again I would buy the bare minimum of diapers and wear them to death and then pass them along (or sell them if still worth anything) as soon as they are outgrown. That way even if they die before selling I have at least gotten our moneys worth.

See, I think it depends. Even if you spend $700 per child for cloth diapering, you still come out ahead, compared to how much you'd spend per month on disposables (and $700 is a HUGE stash too, way more than necessary). Also, with disposables, most people skew how much they use by literally waiting until it's bursting at the seams before changing.

For me, the cheapest I can go for sposie diapering was $45 per month, Costco brand. Sure, I could get Parent's Choice, which would be cheaper, but those suckers never even held in one pee's worth of stuff, so useless.

It would take 15.5 months to break even. I am not counting washing/drying costs the same way I am not counting gas costs to get the sposies.

I have never heard of anyone potty training successfully that young. So, say you are lucky and have a child potty train at 24 months. For 8months you are basically diapering for 'free'. And a $700 stash, at worst, 50% of resale value, means you paid $450 to diaper one child. Shoot, let's go further and say you sell it for 25% of what you paid. I doubt you'd only get that ($175 for everything) but anyways, you diapered a child through potty training for $525.

Still cheaper.
-------------------------------------------------------
I think there is a difference in 'lasting through many children' versus cost.

I view CDs as I view clothing. I don't expect everything from ds to survive in good enough condition for this new baby. But most of it will. Then again, I made sure to buy quality/durable pieces to begin with. I don't think that spending $100 or even $200 per child 'refreshing' certain items is 'unacceptable'. I mean, I know that I will definitely need to buy new pieces once this babe reaches 24mos, because that's when ds started really destroying clothes. And I apply that to CD too.

Ami


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm just getting ready to get started in kid #2 but a lot of our diapers are in amazing shape as kid #1 is over two.

The Happy Heiny's velcro isn't perfect, but it still holds just fine and the elastic isn't shot.
The sized Swaddlebee's AIOs look brand-spankin-new. I only bought small and large (my kid had a super long rise and I didn't see a point in buying medium) but they all look perfect.
The Swaddlebee's Econonappie is in perfect shape.
The Knickernappies are perfect.
The Rumparooz one-size only have a little over a year of use so far but looking at them you can't tell they've ever been used. We'll see how they do on kid #2.

We've had several brands that just don't stand the test of time, but I feel quite pleased overall with the hardiness of our stash.







I certainly don't feel like I wasted significant money and I don't think we will need to buy more diapers for kid #2. Who knows if the diapers will be ready for more kids after that.


----------

